# Frightened about the thaw of my two frosties on Tues 21st!



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello all

I have seen numerous posts around the place, some positive and some negative. I have only 2 frosties, which will be thawed on Tuesday and I am soooooooo  
I've had to stay on the progynova for an extra week cause of my lining.  Today it was 8.2mm, which might not seem much to a lot of you but for me its flipping great!  So now I have the painful wait to see if I will be going ahead with transfer on Weds!

Any wise words of wisdom would be mostly appreciated.

Good luck to you all and I wish you every success with your treatments. 

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun 

Sending you lots of positive vibes for your frosties   

We had 4 frosties in total (frozen in 3 straws...1 each in separate straws and 2 together)...with our first FET we asked them to thaw 2 only (not sure which 2 they thawed)...both survived 100% and with 2nd FET, one survived.  I believe the average thaw is 60-70% so we managed to get 75% over the 2 thaw treatments.

I'm sure you're little frosties will be little fighters hun  

Wishing you loads of luck

 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Hello NVH,

I don't have any advice I just wanted to say mine will be thawing on the same day. So I will be in exactly the same boat! 

BEST OF LUCK!! 

Is your transfer on wednesday?

xx Charlie


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Hun ! 

I know this sounds harsh but their is nothing you can do now you did your best when you have the IVF we just have to keep our fingers crossed but try not to tie yourself up in knots as you want to be nice & relaxed for transfer, this is all easier said than done i know,  but we are all here for you wishing you snow babies to survive 

have sent you   for luck, 

keep strong and  for wednesday !          

Ps: lining sounds fab anything from 8-10 is   well done !! 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Honet dont panic   im sure your two will be fine and even if you get one thats still really good and you will be given a chance   remember it only takes one  

Emmaxx


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

NVH

Sending you loads of   for Tuesday's thaw
It is a big worry but like others have said you should try to relax (there is nothing you can do now - its all in the hands of the clininc and mother nature now)

BEST WISHES 

Jobi x


----------



## SineadC (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi,
It is a very nerve racking time.  I think the only way to get through it is to concentrate on the positives.  If 60-70% survive, you should have one at least.

We are in the very same boat - 2 embies freezing their bums off in Manchester.  They will be thawed on 7th of December hopefully.

Stay positive - remember it only takes one!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thank you all for your replies and yes you are totally right, this is out of my control and there is nothing
I can do about it but sit tight and hope for the best.

Charlie - sending you loads of luck with your thaw

Sinead - lots of luck for the 7th...

Emma  

MrsH - thanks for the bubbles

Natasha/Jobi -  

I'll update this thread to let you know how I get on. xx


----------



## flamingo (Aug 3, 2005)

Saw your post and wanted to wish you the very best of luck for tomorrow.

As you can see we had an attempt at FET last year and it was a bfn.
We tried again this year with FET and now have Louis who is 5 wks old today.

Hugs

Flamingo
xx


----------



## BooBooBear (Jul 20, 2004)

I was so nervous when we rang the clinic, on the way down for the transfer, to see if my frosties had thawed.  Both had thawed 100% and I am now 33 weeks pregnant with twins .  I thought it would never be my turn but keep positive, those frosties are strong and I'm proof FET does work.

Wishing you lots of luck tomorrow
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thank you flamingo - your ds is sooooooo cute.  Well done & enjoy every minute

BooBooBear  - thanks for posting, gives me lots of hope for tomorrow.  How lucky was you...100% success with your frosties.  

xx


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

NVH     for tomorrow - let us know how you get on

Jobi xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone....

Well the good news is that 1 thawed at 4 cell and 1 at 3 cell, so its all systems going for tomorrow.  
I just have to get over tonight and pray and hope they stay strong


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## bluesky510 (Jan 18, 2005)

Great news! NVH POSITIVE thoughts and prayers for you. 
I will be doing the same next week if all goes well - 
Kitty x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi everyone

Well the good news is my 2 embies survived the night and I had a 5 cell and 4 cell transferred today.

The 3 cell only divided this morning so it was touch and go, and the 5 cell was a 6 but the cons said it was perfectly normal for them to gain and loose cells.  Anywy they are both where they belong and we couldn't be more happier with the outcome at this stage.

Good luck Kittyt for next week, let us know how you get on   

Sinead - you're turn next   

Charlie - how did you get on  

I hope that this gives people some hope that even with 2 frosties you can get to ET!  

Thanks for your support


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi NVH,
I so hope all went ok for you today. I just wanted to send you the best of luck, did you see 'a child against all odds' last night? I'm sure every couple having fertility treatment did!! well a couple on there only had    frosties and it works for them!! terribly sad they lost one of the babies, i can't imagine their grief. BUT after going down a very tough road they took home their gorgeous baby son. The success stories i read on here are so uplifting and like myself we keep on trying and a lot of us will get there in the end! take care of yourself during your  2 ww  and i'll be looking out for your posts


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Excellent news NVH 

Sending you lots of positive thoughts and sticky vibes

   

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------

